# buildings from Applied Imagination



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

I guess many in this forum know about Applied Imagination in Kentucky, they build amazing buildings; I wonder if they sell them or just for exhibitions via organizational contracts?


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I spect the way to know for sure is to contact them. A while back they had some buildings on their site with prices but the last time I looked I didn't see them. I guess if you show them enough green you would get their interest.

Doug


----------

